# Unseriöser Verkäufer bei Mobile.de



## Coksi (28 November 2011)

Hallo ,

Ich interessiere mich für ein Auto auf Mobile.de
Der Verkäufer hat keine Telefon Nr. hinterlassen was bei mir schon die ersten zweifel geweckt hat .
Also habe ich Ihn eine Email geschickt das ich mich für das Fahrzeug interessiere und habe folgendes bekommen :

Hallo, 

Die Anzeige korrekt ist und noch zur Verfügung. Ich bin ein privater Verkäufer. Der Preis für dieses Auto ist 1.750 Euro + Steuern auf das Fahrzeug auf Ihren Namen registrieren lassen. 
Das Fahrzeug ist ein EU-Modell und hat Deutsch-Platten (deutschen Kennzeichen "Fahrzeugschein", "Fahrzeugbrief") mit 
TÜV-Zertifikat und alle Steuern bezahlt einschließlich COC (Certificate of Conformity). Ich bin der erste Besitzer. 
Es ist in sehr gutem Zustand, keine Unfälle, keine Kratzer, die nicht unter Leasing-oder Bankverbindlichkeiten und die Dokumente 
sind alle rechts.Der Innenraum ist in nahezu makellos Zustand. Niemand rauchte in diesem Auto. Die Sitze sind sauber und nicht zerrissen. Die 
Klimaanlage ist wie ein Kühlschrank kalt. Das Äußere ist in sehr gutem Zustand, hat keine technischen Schäden, keine Kratzer oder dents.The Auto in garage. Mechanisch den Aufenthalt Auto ist in sehr gutem Zustand, sind die Reifen in guter Form, Bremsen gut funktionieren und das Auto bietet sehr gute Verbrauchswerte. Ich sage Ihnen aufrichtig, dass in diesem Moment weiß ich nicht, ein Problem, dass diese 
Fahrzeug haben und ich gebe Ihnen mein Wort, dass ich nie gezwungen, und ich machte alle Veränderungen an der Zeit. 
Technische Kontrolle und Abgasuntersuchung übergeben wird und so gut eingeprägt. Es hat Eigentumstitel, gelöscht von 
Verpflichtungen oder Gebühren und kommt mit allen der Deutsch-Dokumenten. Der Preis ist ein wenig unter Wert, weil ich vor kurzem nach Southampton verschoben haben, Vereinigtes Königreich, wo ich jetzt und die Live- Fahrzeug ist hier bei mir. Ich muss es verkaufen, um ein Fahrzeug mit dem Lenkrad zu kaufen, das Recht für britische Straßen.Sie finden nicht alle anderen ähnlichen Wagen in Internet mit dieser Qualität und zu diesem Preis. Wenn das Fahrzeug noch Interesse Bitte senden Sie mir eine E-Mail mit allen Fragen, so kann ich geben, weitere Informationen 
über dieses Auto und wie der Prozess der buing / export funktioniert so einfach wie möglich. 
Ich benutze einen Online-Übersetzer, lesen und schreiben Deutsch. Wenn Sie Englisch sprechen schreiben Sie bitte in Englisch.
Vielen Dank!



Darauf habe ich dann geantwortet das ich kein Geld in Außland überweise sondern nur Cash bezahle . Darauf hat er diese Email geschickt :



Hallo nochmal, 
In Bezug auf Ihr Interesse an meinem Fahrzeug möchte ich Sie wissen lassen, wie ich mit der Transaktion fortfahren möchten. 
Sie müssen wissen, dass ich alle die Steuern in Deutschland bezahlt, und Sie müssen nicht jede Einfuhr oder Anmeldung zu bezahlen 
Steuern, nur der Preis des Fahrzeugs. Das Fahrzeug ist in Großbritannien mit mir, wie ich in meiner ersten E-Mail gesagt. 
Für die Lieferung (Transport) des Fahrzeugs und Zahlung Ich will PAS Transport Unternehmen zu verwenden, da ist die sicherste 
Weg für beide, um die Transaktion zu begleichen. Hier sind die Bedingungen der Transaktion: 
1) Ein Sobald ich Ihre persönlichen Details, die ich der Transaktion mit dem Unternehmen beginnen haben, werden sie die Dokumente und die Geschichte des Fahrzeugs überprüfen, bezahle ich die Steuern von Transport-und i wird der Kaufvertrag zu unterzeichnen. 
2) Sie erhalten eine Benachrichtigung von der Firma mit Informationen über Verkehr, Tracking und Zahlung erhalten. Sie werden den Kaufvertrag zu bekommen. 
3) Sie müssen die Zahlung innerhalb von 48 Stunden bestätigen aus dem von der Notifizierung und den Kaufvertrag erhalten so das Fahrzeug Großbritannien verlassen können. 
4) Sie erhalten das Fahrzeug einschließlich aller erforderlichen Unterlagen und Fahrzeugschlüssel in 3-4 Werktagen hängen von Ihrem 
Standort, Wetter und traffic.After sie das Auto Sie einen Statusbericht an einen autorisierten Händler oder auf einer Testfahrt auf dem Straßen der Stadt machen können. Wenn Sie zufrieden sind Sie registrieren das Auto auf Ihren Namen und nach, dass sie mir das Geld geben. 
Also, wenn Sie mit den Bedingungen einverstanden oben senden Sie mir bitte Ihren vollständigen Namen und Adresse vollständig (Straße / Haus / Wohnung 
Anzahl, zip / code, Stadt / Land und Land), Personalausweis oder Pass-Nummer und Ihre Telefonnummer, unter der Sie erreichbar sind. 
HINWEIS: Im Falle, dass Sie nicht über das Fahrzeug Bedingung erfüllt, wird das Unternehmen kehren Sie das Geld und das Fahrzeug wird im Vereinigten Königreich auf meine Kosten zurück. Danke für Ihr Verständnis für meine Sicherheit betrifft, und ich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten, die ich euch entschuldigen. 
Viele Grüße!



Was haltet ihr davon ?

MFG Marco


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2011)

BETRUG.


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2011)

Finger weg - ein Auto für 1750 Euronen verkaufe ich per Handschlag aber nicht über Ländergrenzen - Ende
Mach was Du willst aber beschwer Dich danach nicht


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2011)

Urlaub in Southampton ankündigen und ihm schreiben, du bringst Geld mit, und nimmst das Auto dann gleich mit, wenn er dir seine Adresse zusendet... Das will er bestimmt nicht


----------



## Michael Bellon (16 Juni 2012)

Auch mir ist auf eine Autoanzeige in mobile.de der Abwicklungsweg vorgeschlagen worden, nur geht es um einen Wagen aus Spanien der mittels der Firma ctalunya correo verfrachtet werden sollte. Dieses Auto ist heute aber auch unter einem italienischem 'Verkäufer' in mobile.de angeboten...




Coksi schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für ein Auto auf Mobile.de
> Der Verkäufer hat keine Telefon Nr. hinterlassen was bei mir schon die ersten zweifel geweckt hat .
> ...


 
[Modedit by Hippo: überflüssiger Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2012)

Coksi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?


Nichts! Wer sein Geld an einen anonymen Empfänger ins Ausland schickt, muss sich zurechnen lassen, dass er das Risiko auch selbst zu tragen hat.


----------



## 0160ani (17 April 2013)

Coksi schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für ein Auto auf Mobile.de
> Der Verkäufer hat keine Telefon Nr. hinterlassen was bei mir schon die ersten zweifel geweckt hat .
> ...


 
Mir ist das gleiche passiert ich habe 12000 euro überwiesen und es meldet sich niemand mehr was soll ich tun anzeige läuft schon

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssigen Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

0160ani schrieb:


> ... was soll ich tun anzeige läuft schon...


Ganz hart gesagt - Dich an den Gedanken gewöhnen daß Du vermutlich erstmal mit dem Fahrrad und ÖPNV fährst.
Es sind nur wenige Fälle bekannt daß hier Geld von der Insel wieder zurückgekommen ist.
Außer der Anzeige die Du schon erstattet hast kannst Du rein gar nichts tun.


----------



## Teleton (17 April 2013)

Autsch, das sieht schlecht aus. Mach mal eine Akteneinsicht über einen Anwalt um zu prüfen, ob aus den strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen Chancen für eine zivilrechtliche Realisierung Deiner Rückforderungsansprüche zu erkennen sind. Mach mit dem Anwalt einen Festpreis aus sonst kostet das bei dem Streitwert nochmal richtig Kohle, obwohl mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nix zu machen ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 April 2013)

0160ani schrieb:


> habe 12000 euro überwiesen


Lass mich raten, nach England?


----------



## 0160ani (17 April 2013)

Ja nach england


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 April 2013)

Dort befindet sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach aber nur ein (Online-)Konto, der Abräumer ist ganz woanders. Und weil das so ist:


Teleton schrieb:


> Autsch, das sieht schlecht aus.


Allerdings wird man zumindest im Rechtshlilfeverfahren erfahren, wessen Daten der Kontoberechtigte genutzt hat.


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Ich befürchte für den Namen kann er sich auch nix kaufen ...
Oder hast Du schon von nennenswerten Geldrückführungen in dem Zusammenhang gehört (im Verhältnis zu der Zahl der angezeigten Straftaten)


----------



## 0160ani (18 April 2013)

Also die bank gibt es wirklich und das ist einen richtige bank.


----------



## BenTigger (18 April 2013)

Tja, aber DU hast das Geld überwiesen und er hat das dann von der "richtigen Bank" abgeholt.
Sprich Geld ist weg, und da du die Überweisung selbst ausgeführt hast, steht keine Bank für deinen dummen Fehler grade.

Was anderes wäre es nur, wenn die andere "richtige Bank" das Geld ohne deine Zustimung einfach von deinem Konto abgebucht hätte.
Erst dann hat die Bank dir das Geld wiederzugeben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... hast Du schon von nennenswerten Geldrückführungen in dem Zusammenhang gehört (im Verhältnis zu der Zahl der angezeigten Straftaten)


Das Verhältnis lassen wir mal besser aus, da es hierzu keine verlässlichen Daten gibt. Wenn einer aber 12.000 €ronen nach GB schickt, dann liegt das über dem magischen Wert von 5000 und wird dmenach auch in GB weiter verfolgt. Nach einer Anzeige könnte die StA (nicht die Polizei) Wochen/Monate später zumindest die Daten des Kontos in GB in Erfahrung bringen und das Verfahren dann hier gegen den Kontoinhaber einstellen. Über den Überweisungsbetrag selbst dürfte schon nur nach wenigen Tagen nach der Einzahlung verfügt worden sein. 





Hippo schrieb:


> ... für den Namen kann er sich auch nix kaufen ...


 
Selbst bei gaaaanz viel großem Willen: @0160ani, deine Einzahlung ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach futsch! Das werden dein Anwalt, deine Polizei, deine zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, das in deinem Land zuständige Jusizministerium und dann der gleiche Rattenschwanz auch in GB irgend wann feststellen müssen. Alles andere wäre eine Überraschung, mit der du nicht rechnen solltest.


----------



## Goblin (18 April 2013)

Wie kann man an einen wildfremden in England einfach so 12.000 Euro überweisen ???? So was würd mir im Traum net einfallen


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2013)

Die Bemerkung hat 0160ani jetzt grad noch gebraucht ...
Du bist einfühlsam wie eine Dampframme...
Brems Dich da zukünftig ein!


----------



## BenTigger (23 April 2013)

Interessanter Beitrag dazu und ein Foto des gesuchten Betrugsverdächtigen:
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...pol-hb-nr-0224-polizei-fahndet-nach-betrueger

Falls jemand hier auch betroffen ist, mal dem Aufruf der Kripo folgen...
sprich die Kontoverbindung des eigenen Falles sollte nach Bremen gehen...


----------



## Kulie (10 Januar 2018)

Das ist mir heute auch passiert. Aber der Verkäufer will das alles über eBay machen. Das ich erst auf eBay zahle und 3-4 Tage kommt er mit dem Auto aus London. Wenn ich das Auto nicht haben will, zahlt eBay mir mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2018)

... hätt er gern ...


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2018)

Kulie schrieb:


> Das ist mir heute auch passiert. Aber der Verkäufer will das alles über eBay machen. Das ich erst auf eBay zahle und 3-4 Tage kommt er mit dem Auto aus London. Wenn ich das Auto nicht haben will, zahlt eBay mir mein Geld zurück.


In der Regel kommen halt nur gefälschte PayPal-Bestätigungen über Geldeingänge. Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Fall erlebt, der tatsächlich so funktioniert hätte wie Du das schreibst.


----------



## Frank_69 (28 April 2021)

moin, habe auch eine betrügerische Anzeige entdeckt. Interessanterweise hat mobile.de keine Funktion wie „Anzeige melden“ - zumindest habe ich keine gefunden. Scheinbar haben die gar kein Interesse sowas zu unterbinden.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2021)

Frank_69 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hat mobile.de keine Funktion wie „Anzeige melden“ - zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.





			https://www.mobile.de/service/imprint?lang=de
		


Dort steht eine Kontaktadresse


----------



## Bruno die Blaue (12 Juni 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die Bemerkung hat 0160ani jetzt grad noch gebraucht ...
> Du bist einfühlsam wie eine Dampframme...
> Brems Dich da zukünftig ein!


Er hat leider einfach recht. Wenn es noch beschönigt wird, macht sie noch einmal diesen Fehler !!! Es gibt solche Menschen


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2021)

Und wer aus Schaden nicht Klug wird, und es noch einmal macht, hat es nicht besser verdient. 
Trotzdem muss man das dann nicht wie eine Dampframme rausposaunen.


----------

